# GeForce now Problem - Kann reCaptcha nicht bestätigen



## smartphoenix (13. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde gerne per GeForce now Cyberpunk spielen, welches ich bei GoG gekauft habe. Wenn GeForce Now startet, muss ich mich beim ersten mal mit meinem GoG Account anmelden. Hierbei kommt eine reCaptcha Abfrage mit Bildern, die man bestätigen muss. Wenn ich jedoch auf bestätigen drücke, erscheint ein neues Bilderrätsel. Immer und immer wieder. Es geht einfach nicht.


----------



## HisN (13. Dezember 2020)

Eventuell mal den Pi.hole in Deinem Netzwerk für 5 Minuten abschalten, bis Du durch die Captcha durch bist?


----------



## smartphoenix (13. Dezember 2020)

Wenn du mir jetzt erklärst was ich machen soll 😂
Ich Google mal


----------



## HisN (13. Dezember 2020)

Hehe, das war nur eine Vermutung.
Wenn Du kein Pi.Hole benutzt, dann brauchst Du den natürlich auch nicht abschalten^^


----------



## smartphoenix (13. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt weiß ich was du meinst. nein nein...nutze ich nicht. Keine Ahnung weshalb das nicht funktioniert.


----------

